# Printer problems...



## Fyrefox (Feb 10, 2021)

Help!  I'm trying to print out a needed tax document, and all my printer will do is spew out pages covered in black ink.  Now I ran a printer diagnostic program and one to clean the printer jets, and could print out a good test sheet, as well as other print outs.  I've attempted to print out the needed document which I've downloaded in PDF using both Microsoft Edge and Firefox, and am still just getting the solid black brick on the document when I attempt to print it.  Can anyone offer suggestions?  The printer is an HP OfficeJet, and had been obedient up to this point...


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 10, 2021)

Fyrefox,,Sorry to read of  your printer problems.
I'm the queen of destroying printers.

Do you have  someone one to call  to look at  the printer?

My son  gave up on me, gave me  2 of his older ones.
Only use them occasionally.


----------



## Devi (Feb 10, 2021)

@Fyrefox -- aside from the PDFs, how does the printer do with printing "normal" pages, such as Word documents?

It may be that the PDFs are the problem, rather than the printer.


----------



## kburra (Feb 10, 2021)

Could be that the cause of this issue is due to a possible bug in Adobe *Acrobat* and Adobe Reader DC (not from the HP *print* driver or Device itself). In order to resolve this issue when *printing PDF documents* you need to switch on an option called “*Print* as Image” within your Adobe software.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 10, 2021)

Could the print out page background for PDF be set to black?


----------



## officerripley (Feb 10, 2021)

Have you tried making sure that "Print Background" is UNchecked? (Firefox has that setting; don't know about Edge since I've never used it to print.)


----------



## bowmore (Feb 10, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Have you tried making sure that "Print Background" is UNchecked? (Firefox has that setting; don't know about Edge since I've never used it to print.)


Thanks for the heads up. Firefox has just changed the way their print option is displayed. You have to go to "more options" to see the "Print Background" box
Another option is to use the "Snip" function.It changes the page to an image.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 10, 2021)

Do you have "Preview Print Page"


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 11, 2021)

Appreciate all of your ideas, which went beyond what U-tube videos could offer.  I will emerge victorious, or with ink on my paws!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 11, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> Can anyone offer suggestions?


If you need your documents right away, I suggest emailing them to an office supply store

I quit using a personal printer years ago.

I just email my PDFs and other stuff to Staples
....and go pick it up whenever
Costs a few cents
No ink expense
No printer taking up space


----------



## Judycat (Feb 11, 2021)

Ha not a printer but same problem with electronic technology. I turned on my Roku player then suddenly my TV set itself to channel 1 and got stuck there. Remote wouldn't change the channel back to channel 3. TV screen was black with a little box in the middle that read No Signal. An update from the cable company was the culprit. I did find the solution eventually after trying all the usual things and failing. Just keep at it and good luck to you.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 25, 2021)

Just to report my outcome, printing all black blocks on my tax documents stemmed from not having Adobe Acrobat Reader installed on my laptop!  I then had a heck of a time installing this free program as Windows 10 didn't want to install something that didn't come from the Microsoft store!  I was finally able to work around this problem and install Adobe, and then my PDF file printed out just fine.  

Computers and printers are great when they work...  🖨


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

Try this:

Choose File –> Print
Click on Advanced
Check the “Print as Image” box and click OK.
Click the Print button


----------

